# امتحان الcwi



## challenger84 (4 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

شكرا جزيلا لهذا المنتدى الاكثر من رائع
كنت اريد السؤال عن تفاصيل امتحان الcwi و نسب النجاح و السقوط فيه و اتمنى ان اتحدث الى اي ممن اخذوا هذا الكورس في مصر


----------



## challenger84 (7 نوفمبر 2009)

رجاء يا جماعه حد يرد علياااااااا


----------



## azzurri90 (7 نوفمبر 2009)

فين هو الآمتحان؟


----------



## ابو غازي (8 نوفمبر 2009)

الامتحانات فى المرفقات


----------



## challenger84 (9 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراااااا جداااااا يااا ابو غازي و فتح عليك حياتك و فرج عليك اي ضائقه كما فرجت عليه ممكن اتعرف عليك؟


----------



## ابو غازي (15 نوفمبر 2009)

العفو أخى العزيز
الملف كان عندى على الجهاز يعنى مجرد رفعته على المنتدى
و ياريت لو حد عند حاجة لا يبخل بها على الاخرين
و ممكن نتعرف على الياهو


----------



## sataahlawy (18 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرااااا كثيرااااا


----------



## sataahlawy (18 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرااااا كثيرااااا


----------

